# Mountain Ash Hospital - 8/16



## dirge (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure what I can add new to this place as I bet it's had it's fair share of reports. So I'll keep it short.

It was my second visit but took a mate who hadn't been before. The place was full of kids drinking the odd beer, climbing the roof and generally smashing the place up and being rowdy.

Also, first time out with my new camera, so still only a newbie, as previous reports were with my fancy phone camera.


DSCN0395 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0391 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0420 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0442 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0421 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0429 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0431 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0435 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0397 by robert boucher, on Flickr


DSCN0423 by robert boucher, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Aug 9, 2016)

Nicely Done, I liked the first shot, Thanks


----------



## dirge (Aug 9, 2016)

smiler said:


> Nicely Done, I liked the first shot, Thanks



Thanks Smiler mate, appreciate the feedback especially as I'm just starting out with my camera.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 9, 2016)

Very good shots, looks like you've got the hang of using the new camera.


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd never have guessed that was your first time with a new camera if you hadn't have said. Good work.


----------



## dirge (Aug 10, 2016)

krela said:


> I'd never have guessed that was your first time with a new camera if you hadn't have said. Good work.



Well happy with that comment, cheers krela!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Shame it's getting trashed at that rate, looks a lovely mooch on a nice day. 
Photos are spot on, thanks for sharing


----------



## andylen (Aug 12, 2016)

Great shots, there always new angles and shots coming up. Especially second one like that. Keep it up.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice set.a place I ain't been yet.forgot about it last time I was in wales ☺


----------



## Trishawalters (Sep 3, 2016)

Sad to see our local hospital in such a state.
Red stamp to demolish was given some time ago with plans to build houses.
There has been some good paranormal evidence captured here the last few months.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice work mate. Some wicked angles there. Cool report.


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 4, 2016)

Big up the dude on the roof


----------

